# Looking for someone who uses Blue Host or Monster Host for their website



## reverze (Jun 11, 2010)

*Looking for someone who uses Blue Host or Host Monster hosting for their website*

As the title reads, I am looking for someone who owns a website and uses one of these hosts to host their site.

I would like to just take a look at the responsiveness of your site, in regards to PHP/SQL...

I've heard great things about both, and I am just curious.

Also some input would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 11, 2010)

i use 1and1 for a long time and love them...

http://1and1.com/


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 11, 2010)

monster host or host monster?


----------



## panchoman (Jun 11, 2010)

haven't used either, but i'm using ixwebhosting.com. it's snappy, they are installing a preety nice award winning control panel and are switching entirely over to cloud computing, meaning very good responses, and no downtime, ever. 

they are also cheap and give free domains. let me know if you want to test drive it or something.


----------



## reverze (Jun 11, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> monster host or host monster?



* Host Monster


----------

